# Show window receptacles



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ENHANCED CONTENT
Collapse
Some show windows extend from floor to ceiling for maximum display. To discourage floor receptacles and the use of extension cords, receptacles must be installed directly above and within 18 inches of the top of the show window, and one receptacle is required for every 12 linear feet or “major fraction thereof” (6 feet or more). This requirement requires the use of 125-volt, 15- or 20-ampere receptacles. Such a receptacle would still be required if a circuit were provided for a 24-volt lighting system.


Under 6 ft, I’d say no.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

12 feet or less requires one receptacle. 12 foot 1 inch to 24 feet requires two receptacles. 24 feet one inch to 36 feet requires three receptacles. The receptacle needs to be below the ceiling so that no cords go through the ceiling. I believe you have to figure 180 or 200 watts per foot of window. So a 12 foot window might need a dedicated 20 amp circuit.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

we are still on the 2017 NEC. I do not know the 2020


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

kb1jb1 said:


> we are still on the 2017 NEC. I do not know the 2020


2017 NEC
210.62 Show Windows.
At least one 125-volt, single-phase, 15- or 20-ampere-rated receptacle outlet shall be installed within 450 mm (18 in.) of the top of a show window for each 3.7 linear m (12 linear ft) or major fraction thereof of show window area measured horizontally at its maximum width.

2020 NEC

210.62 Show Windows.
At least one 125-volt, single-phase, 15- or 20-ampere-rated receptacle outlet shall be installed within 450 mm (18 in.) of the top of a show window for each 3.7 linear m (12 linear ft) or major fraction thereof of show window area measured horizontally at its maximum width.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Backstay, I just learned something. Thank you. 
Major fraction of 12 feet??? So if there are a bunch of 5 foot windows then we do not need the receptacles? How many stores have extension cords up in the ceiling for lights or window signs for windows that are only 5 feet or smaller?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

kb1jb1 said:


> Backstay, I just learned something. Thank you.
> Major fraction of 12 feet??? So if there are a bunch of 5 foot windows then we do not need the receptacles? How many stores have extension cords up in the ceiling for lights or window signs for windows that are only 5 feet or smaller?


Sure seems to me that it’s required 6 ft and up. Kind of like a wall space, but not worded the same.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Here’s the receptacle code wording for dwellings.


(1) Spacing.



Receptacles shall be installed such that no point measured horizontally along the floor line of any wall space is more than 1.8 m (6 ft) from a receptacle outlet.
ENHANCED CONTENT
Expand
(2) Wall Space.


As used in this section, a wall space shall include the following: 

(1) 
Any space 600 mm (2 ft) or more in width (including space measured around corners) and unbroken along the floor line by doorways and similar openings, fireplaces, and fixed cabinets that do not have countertops or similar work surfaces
(2) 
The space occupied by fixed panels in walls, excluding sliding panels
(3) 
The space afforded by fixed room dividers, such as freestanding bar-type counters or railings


----------

